

The Secret Language of Tennis Champions (2013) - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/6/secret-codes/the-secret-language-of-tennis-champions

======
ScottBurson
The article skips over a point that strikes me as very interesting: they're
identical twins, but one is right-handed and one is left-handed. I wonder how
that happens?

~~~
gamegoblin
I grew up playing soccer with two twins, Brennan and Evan, one was left footed
and one was right footed. Consequently, they played left and right midfielders
(they were also both tall and lanky, good distance runners). They were an
incredible duo and easily switched the ball across the field to each other.

They continued playing soccer competitively and played on the best state club
team. I ended up at the same Uni where they were roommates and majored in the
same things, took the same classes, joined the same fraternity, etc.

Unfortunately I didn't know them well enough to know if they had any sort of
twin language or anything, but I wouldn't be at all surprised. I rarely saw
them apart.

